

Python API - compcm
http://www.pythonapi.com
Provides API documentation and Python wrappers to different web services. It&#x27;s based on Flask &#x2F; Nginx and Gunicorn.
======
cruise02
This definitely could use a form to submit API wrappers. I used the contact
form linked at the top to submit Stack.PY, a Python module for the Stack
Exchange 2.1 API, which is available on Launchpad
([https://launchpad.net/stackpy](https://launchpad.net/stackpy)) and PyPI
([https://pypi.python.org/pypi/stackpy](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/stackpy)).
The SE API documentation is at
[https://api.stackexchange.com/docs](https://api.stackexchange.com/docs)

~~~
mathattack
I think all the "You are missing X" comments suggest that the OP is on to
something. Great idea!

~~~
cruise02
Yeah, those are definitely the kind of "complaints" that I like to see about
my own apps. :)

------
pyre
The Urban Dictionary API wrapper[1] isn't in Python:

    
    
      installation
    
      $ npm install -g urban # bin
      $ npm install urban # lib
    
    

[1]: [https://github.com/mvrilo/urban](https://github.com/mvrilo/urban)

Edit: Though looking at the site it again it only lists it as "command-line
tool and API" instead of "Python wrapper" like all of the rest. Seems odd on a
page dedicated to Python API wrappers.

~~~
spilcm
Updated the URL. If you can find a better wrapper, please let me know :)

------
aidos
It's interesting to see how differently these are all implemented. I guess it
depends on what's at the other side of the api and how much work the developer
wants to put in to data conversion.

When you flick through the first few examples you see that the result from
querying a lib could be a nested dict, a bunch of objects or an lxml.etree.
Every time you approach a new api, even with the help of a library so you
don't have to deal with the transport, you still need to learn a unique set of
data structures.

~~~
smailq
At Cosmic([http://www.cosmic-api.com/](http://www.cosmic-api.com/)), we are
working toward making web APIs more consistent and easier to build/consume
with higher level framework. We take care of transport work, as well as data
structure work. The data structure work([https://github.com/cosmic-
api/teleport.py](https://github.com/cosmic-api/teleport.py)) is similar to
Thrift, Protobuf, Avro, etc but with more emphasis on 'information on web'
rather than dealing with raw bytes.

Cosmic is trying to achieve similar goal as Docker, as we are trying to build
a framework/tools/services which solves APIs X languages matrix(Slide 14 of
[http://www.slideshare.net/dotCloud/why-
docker](http://www.slideshare.net/dotCloud/why-docker)).

FYI, the project is still in very early design stage, any feedback is very
appreciated.

------
taude
Yeah, it'd be nice to be able to submit an API.

Like for Trello:
[https://bitbucket.org/btubbs/trollop](https://bitbucket.org/btubbs/trollop)

~~~
compcm
Thanks for the URL. I will look into that.

------
zackmorris
I always wanted a matrix of code in each language for accessing an API, the
way that Rosetta Code shows examples for performing a calculation. I was
shocked that there's no REST api category on rosettacode.org (although in
fairness there's no http either):

[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rest](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rest)

[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rest_api](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rest_api)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=REST%20api%20site:rosettacode...](http://www.google.com/search?q=REST%20api%20site:rosettacode.org)

I would very much like a language-agnostic way to tie all of these APIs
together!

------
memset
This is really neat!

You are missing the UPS API! (disclosure: I wrote this python library for it
:)

[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

~~~
spilcm
Added!

------
cmyr
Seems like a shame that there is only one option listed for the various
services. There are several good libraries for twitter, and at least ptt
([http://mike.verdone.ca/twitter/](http://mike.verdone.ca/twitter/)) and
tweepy ([https://github.com/tweepy/tweepy](https://github.com/tweepy/tweepy))
are better, imo, then the python-twitter wrapper linked here.

------
acjohnson55
It could use an entry for Echonest, which has all sorts of great APIs for
working with music audio and metadata

[1] [http://developer.echonest.com/](http://developer.echonest.com/)

[2]
[http://echonest.github.io/pyechonest/](http://echonest.github.io/pyechonest/)

~~~
g0lden
great suggestion, I was looking for something like this

------
dhanush
How can we add to the list?

~~~
compcm
I will work on that! For now, just use the contact form or Twitter
([https://twitter.com/pyapis](https://twitter.com/pyapis))

~~~
dudus
Thanks but no thanks. I suggest that you come up with a github repo and ask
people for pull requests.

~~~
mjhea0
agreed. setup a repo.

also, it would be nice if you would allow more than one wrapper per api.

------
old-gregg
Nice! Rackspace Cloud SDK is missing though:
[http://docs.rackspace.com/sdks/guide/content/python.html](http://docs.rackspace.com/sdks/guide/content/python.html)

------
egor83
Google APIs client library [1]

Supports [2] various Google services (AdSense, Analytics, Calendar, YouTube
etc etc)

[1]: [https://developers.google.com/api-client-
library/python/](https://developers.google.com/api-client-library/python/)

[2]: [https://developers.google.com/api-client-
library/python/refe...](https://developers.google.com/api-client-
library/python/reference/supported_apis)

------
jonesetc
"Python wrapper for Netflix" links to [https://github.com/ozgur/python-
linkedin](https://github.com/ozgur/python-linkedin)

~~~
orng
It appears to have been fixed. It now points to
[https://github.com/jcopenha/pyflix](https://github.com/jcopenha/pyflix)

------
dmpayton
Super nifty, bookmarked.

Although it's missing API's for Hacker News[0] and Fuck Off As A Service[1].

[0] [https://github.com/dmpayton/python-
ihackernews](https://github.com/dmpayton/python-ihackernews)

[1] [https://github.com/dmpayton/foaas-
python](https://github.com/dmpayton/foaas-python)

------
sdfjkl
Nice idea.

Missing Evernote API:
[http://dev.evernote.com/doc/](http://dev.evernote.com/doc/)

~~~
compcm
Thanks. I will add the Evernote API later tonight

~~~
netvarun
Shameless plug: Kindly add my startup's API, the Semantics3 Product API*
([https://semantics3.com/](https://semantics3.com/)) too :)

Documentation: [https://semantics3.com/docs](https://semantics3.com/docs) Our
Python wrapper library:
[https://github.com/Semantics3/semantics3-python](https://github.com/Semantics3/semantics3-python)

*We are a replacement for the soon-to-be-shutdown Google Shopping API

------
codingjester
For the Tumblr API, the link to the client is for our v1 API which has been
deprecated in favor of our v2 API.

We have an official python client that I work on when I get time here:
[https://github.com/tumblr/pytumblr](https://github.com/tumblr/pytumblr),
Though I know there are tons of other awesome wrappers for v2 out there.

------
gpsarakis
Nice job. Another addition: Stripe Python API
[https://github.com/stripe/stripe-python](https://github.com/stripe/stripe-
python) . The documentation is on
[https://stripe.com/docs/api/python](https://stripe.com/docs/api/python).

~~~
spilcm
Stripe API just added.

------
lahwf
A Lot of these libraries, are old and aren't maintained. Nice idea horrible
curation.

------
zachallia
It really bothers me that API isn't capitalized in "Api Documentation" :)

~~~
compcm
LOL. That's a good point. I will fix that tonight :)

------
pymatty
Disqus Python, [https://github.com/disqus/disqus-
python](https://github.com/disqus/disqus-python)

Nice comprehensive list, Thanks!

------
spilcm
Just updated the site with more API's. Check it out.

------
smortaz
also windows azure python apis: [https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-sdk-
for-python](https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-sdk-for-python)

------
enthuzer
Anyone know of a list like this for Node.js, Ruby?

------
snake_plissken
Very nice!! That ESPN one has some real potential.

Alas, you are missing Titshare

------
dfrodriguez143
Amazing! Thanks!

~~~
spilcm
Thanks!

------
bcambel
very handy! Thanks a lot

~~~
compcm
Cheers.

------
julius1204
interesting and handy stuffs! +1!

~~~
spilcm
Cheers

